# De Buyer Prima Matera experience



## Knifolini (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello, im going to invest some copper pans, and was wondering if anyone have some experinces or know how some good reviws and recommandations of it.
And if the metal induction plate at the bottom makes it lesser and worse than full blood copper pans? Firstly buying the saucier.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 15, 2017)

What kind of stove do you have?


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 15, 2017)

Old electric with 4 black iron plates. Im going to buy a new one soon, and havent figured if im going for induction or gas. But it the de buyer prima wasted if one does not have induction?


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 15, 2017)

I would not recommend purchasing the De Buyer Prima Matera under any circumstances. They are highly overpriced and putting a stainless steel disc on the bottom of a copper pot so it works on induction kinda defeats the point of copper entirely. If you want copper pans, get Falk or the 2.5mm Mauviel Cuprinox.

If I were you, I would stay away from purchasing copper altogether unless you were certain you were going for a gas stove. No reason to spend money on copper for induction. It just makes no sense. If I may ask, what made you decide to invest in copper pans to begin with?


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 15, 2017)

If you're going for copper, I can recommend Falk. We have a full set of the Classical line at the house, bought around 15 years ago. The stainless interior looks like new. The outside is funky, I don't polish it. It's lifetime cookware, although I still use cast iron and a couple old Calphalon pieces along with it. 

The main drawback with Falk copper (aside from the price) is that it's heavy, like cast iron in weight. It's noticeable with the larger pieces when carrying them over to the sink to wash. And you'll want a gas cooktop. I use them on an Aga stove (direct plate heating, not induction) and on a gas Wok burner set on low heat. I think it's probably a waste on induction stove. Our next house will have an all-gas stovetop.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 15, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I would not recommend purchasing the De Buyer Prima Matera under any circumstances. They are highly overpriced and putting a stainless steel disc on the bottom of a copper pot so it works on induction kinda defeats the point of copper entirely. If you want copper pans, get Falk or the 2.5mm Mauviel Cuprinox.
> 
> If I were you, I would stay away from purchasing copper altogether unless you were certain you were going for a gas stove. No reason to spend money on copper for induction. It just makes no sense. If I may ask, what made you decide to invest in copper pans to begin with?



I undertstand what you mean, but it hasnt got any bad reviews as ive seen. So i dunno


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 15, 2017)

Knifolini said:


> I undertstand what you mean, but it hasnt got any bad reviews as ive seen. So i dunno



And you don't see many negative reviews of Shun knives, but that doesn't mean they aren't overpriced and misdesigned.

But by all means, spend your money. Still, I am interested as to why have you made up your mind to buy copper? If you are going to have induction, copper doesn't matter, and if you are going to have gas, then there is no reason to get the Prima Matera instead of Mauviel or Falk.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 15, 2017)

Thats very true. The cobber pots are not that much more expensive than the demeyere, de buyer in my country. Also if i were to buy cobber cookware, i would have no choice but to buy gas. I also can get the prima matera for the same price as the demeyere in a special offer


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 15, 2017)

There was another thread on these pans a month or two ago.
IIRC are aimed at people who work on multiple types of heat source at one location.

Copper is awesome to have around on electric or gas,
but it doesn't work at all on induction.

-----

I'd also caution against buying lots copper until you've used a couple of pieces--
It is so heavy people have problem with the ergonomics.

I'd liken it to using {only} 270 or 300mm heavy chef knives
Not everyone like that ergonomics even if the performance is better.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 16, 2017)

IIRC?

Yes they are


----------



## tripleq (Nov 16, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I would not recommend purchasing the De Buyer Prima Matera under any circumstances. They are highly overpriced and putting a stainless steel disc on the bottom of a copper pot so it works on induction kinda defeats the point of copper entirely. If you want copper pans, get Falk or the 2.5mm Mauviel Cuprinox.
> 
> If I were you, I would stay away from purchasing copper altogether unless you were certain you were going for a gas stove. No reason to spend money on copper for induction. It just makes no sense. If I may ask, what made you decide to invest in copper pans to begin with?



+ 1


----------

